# Kitchen Sink Cabinets w/pull out shelf?



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

Ha! I know Im not the most experienced plumber, so how familiar are you guys with this fancy slide out shelf built into the base of a kitchen cabinet? I wish id taken some pics...

I roughed in at 14" knowing it was an undermount w/ G. disposer... what I didnt know and didnt think to ask was with 6" base + slides + shelf w/ 3" lip the hight of the base of cabinet was 9 1/2 or 10"! 

I made it work by cutting a notch out of the back lip of the drawer with hackzall and multitool so it could slide past the trap but WTF.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Why 14"? I do all mine at 18. Never have a problem.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Stptog said:


> Ha! I know Im not the most experienced plumber, so how familiar are you guys with this fancy slide out shelf built into the base of a kitchen cabinet? I wish id taken some pics... I roughed in at 14" knowing it was an undermount w/ G. disposer... what I didnt know and didnt think to ask was with 6" base + slides + shelf w/ 3" lip the hight of the base of cabinet was 9 1/2 or 10"! I made it work by cutting a notch out of the back lip of the drawer with hackzall and multitool so it could slide past the trap but WTF.


I've had issues with that kinda of crap before. One plus was that you knew that it was going to be a low drain when you roughed in. Anytime we rough in It seems like no one knows what's going on yet. So we just do the standard 18" then your really screwed. I always blamed it on the damn fancy designers that don't have to install the sh**. Sure it looks good but damn.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Pacificpipes said:


> Why 14"? I do all mine at 18. Never have a problem.


I'd like to know how you fit a 3/4hp disposal on a 10+" deep double pan sink with the trap at 18"

Screw the slide out drawer, if something like that is installed it gets notched.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

We stub out at 16" and I don't have issues. Only sink we stub at 14" are garage utility sinks. But like 504 said, screw the drawer, HO will never notice the notch when they use it. Then again, those slide out shelves aren't common for me.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i just had that on the kitchen and for a bonus, on the drop in laundry sink. its the cabinet guys problem. it didnt say it on the cabinet plans when i roughed it in.:no:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> I'd like to know how you fit a 3/4hp disposal on a 10+" deep double pan sink with the trap at 18" Screw the slide out drawer, if something like that is installed it gets notched.


 I just put a bucket under the drain for those ones.


----------



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

504Plumber said:


> I'd like to know how you fit a 3/4hp disposal on a 10+" deep double pan sink with the trap at 18"
> 
> Screw the slide out drawer, if something like that is installed it gets notched.


Yeah it was a double bowl sink, and yeah I didn't feel bad notching that slide even with the HO looking over my shoulder:thumbsup:

I explained that while it's nice and clever, blah ba blah it's clearly not a plumber friendly idea!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Always go 13 1/2" minum to 15" maximum on k/s stub-outs. Too many remodels where ho wants granite counter-top with deep bowl under mount sink plus large garbage disposer. Done countless re-roughs of drains through floor to accommodate the "much lower" discharge from fixture.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

90 up At the back of cabinet and then tee with studo vent, done. Next problem?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Stptog said:


> Ha! I know Im not the most experienced plumber, so how familiar are you guys with this fancy slide out shelf built into the base of a kitchen cabinet? I wish id taken some pics...
> 
> I roughed in at 14" knowing it was an undermount w/ G. disposer... what I didnt know and didnt think to ask was with 6" base + slides + shelf w/ 3" lip the hight of the base of cabinet was 9 1/2 or 10"!
> 
> I made it work by cutting a notch out of the back lip of the drawer with hackzall and multitool so it could slide past the trap but WTF.












It is an excellent idea to know what cabinets, fixtures, etc, etc are being installed in any re-model. Then there won't be any surprises.

One re-model that I did a while back, the homeowner gave me copies of all the plumbing fixtures prior to the project. He even had photocopies of the shower heads for me. On that job the gentleman contacted me to state that he was installing fancy European cabinets with a high bottoms and that he wanted me to raise the waste and water lines in the bathrooms. He added 'just submit a change order for that.'

So always ask if they don't tell you. The average person does not know that the extra deep undermount sink with the fancy batch fed garbage disposal will affect at what height YOU need to put the waste arm at. {By the way, batch-fed disposals sit at about 2" lower than a regular garbage disposal.}


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Back when I was still doing residential we started leaving one tee at 18" and another one right below it,the one that didn't get used on the trim got a CO fitting installed.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

leakfree said:


> Back when I was still doing residential we started leaving one tee at 18" and another one right below it,the one that didn't get used on the trim got a CO fitting installed.










Good idea. Two stacked santees. In the wall. We used to intall the tees out of the wall.

When I worked for a contractor who was in love with AAV's {Studor vents}, we roughed-in a 2" stub out at about 10" or so, and then on the final, we installed a 90 facing up, with santees stacked on top pointing to the p-traps. And then to top it off, the AAV on top. All that was under the sink. But if roughed-in correctly, all that garbage was in a corner, not directly under the faucet.


----------

